# It will give you shivers.



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I found this, and I must share.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

just wow. I think I held my breath through that whole clip. amazing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes it's beautiful but I thought it was overly dramatized.. :/ Horses aren't like that to me. But I loved seeing all the horses in slow motion!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

While I don't view them as protectors...
Gooooose Buumps anyways. 
Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

this is soooo amazing, it gave me goose bumps!!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a fan of Two Steps from Hell, the people who made the music used, so when I came across this...I almost died.

The song used is called "Protectors of the Earth" so, I guess that's what the person meant...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe a _little_ over-dramatized... but holy crap, it was awesome. 

I think it's meant to be more metaphorical than literal. It's very artistic in that sense.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm surprised it got this many likes!!!! Wowzers. 

I love the video too. Heheheh.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! That was beautiful!!!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

It was beautiful. Dramatic or not I think it shows the amazing versatility of our much loved horses


----------



## milk (Oct 9, 2011)

why did that horse jump through a window? haha


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw that a while ago and love it! And it did give me the shivers each time i watch it.


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

What a beautiful video, really captures the majestic quality of horses.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Bumpitty bump!


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

That was truly amazing. What a great vid. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

It is dramatic.

Anyone who has or, has been around horses knows how truly fraggle they are.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Very pretty video. I enjoyed it!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I thought it was a well done video. I think what it truly captures is something no other animal seems to - the way the horse seems to transcend race, gender, age and religion and represents a type of energy that's almost tangible to so many people. It's easily the most "videoed" animal on YouTube, you just don't find videos like this about cats or dogs or birds or whales. It's such an inspirational animal and the source of so much artistic creativity, I think that's what I find the most awe inspiring about them.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

There are so many different versions/types of these videos, but each one give me goose bumps!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Wow, that was beautiful. I don't think I really see horses like that, but more of companions, and God's gift to us. Dramatic or not, it shows the power of the animals we all obviously love here


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

omigosh, that was amazing! And maybe a little too dramatic, lol.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Ripper said:


> It is dramatic.
> 
> Anyone who has or, has been around horses knows how truly fraggle they are.


I don't particularly agree. Horses have been around for thousands of years. 
A Panda is a fragile species... Horses, not so much. 

I liked the video. Sometimes we need to be a little more wistful in our feelings about horses. Like how we felt when we were kids. It doesn't always need to be brutally serious.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

That's was cool! Beautiful videography!


----------

